# Honey Locust Set



## BrentWin (Oct 20, 2013)

Here's a duck and goose set made from some honey locust that I got from David Dobbs. I have never seen HL with this much figure.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/85e9e6f0-d7f1-4ad6-a1be-9c3b22c7f17c_zpsba87f188.jpg


----------



## Kevin (Oct 20, 2013)

Beautiful. I almost dropped a small HL that is dying yesterday, but even dying wet HL is heavy and my back was already protesting. Those are beautiful calls and I agree HL is not a species you often see with lots of figure. Beautiful work Brent, as always. You are one of my favorite call makers and there's a lot of very talented ones here.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Oct 20, 2013)

Very nice calls Brent!
Wife and I was Splitting some HL yesterday Lots of it had wild grain. She would just shake her head. When I would stop and look at each one. :wacko1:

Dave


----------



## BrentWin (Oct 20, 2013)

DavidDobbs said:


> Very nice calls Brent!
> Wife and I was Splitting some HL yesterday Lots of it had wild grain. She would just shake her head. When I would stop and look at each one. :wacko1:
> 
> Dave



We have to admit it, there is something very wrong with us :wacko1:

If you have any more call banks like the last batch, put me first on the list for some more.

Thanks
Brent


----------



## BrentWin (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks Kevin, I appreciate the compliment.

I hope that I can encourage others to give calls a try. If I can do it, it can't be rocket science.


----------



## haddenhailers (Oct 20, 2013)

Brent great looking calls sir! Got some pieces at the house I may try!

Andrew


----------



## Woodman (Oct 20, 2013)

Those are great looking calls. I don't make gamecalls but I use crosscut HL for knife handles and it's one of my favorites for strength and beauty. Crosscut oak also.


----------



## myingling (Oct 20, 2013)

Nice work ,,,that is some good lookin wood


----------

